# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Библия  и я

## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Книга Библия – это Священное писание, собрание книг написанных Божьими людьми, вдохновлёнными Духом Святым, вдохновлёнными Богом. Библия состоит из двух основных разделов – Ветхий и Новый Завет.

Всего Ветхий Завет состоит из 39 книг, написанных на еврейском языке, в разное время, разными людьми.

Новый Завет состоит из 27 книг, написанных на греческом языке. Это 4 Евангелия: Евангелие от Матфея, Евангелие от Луки, Евангелие от Марка, Евангелие от Иоанна. А также Новый Завет включает Деяния апостолов, 21 апостольских посланий и Апокалипсиса. В поучениях святых апостолов, пророков и учителей церкви содержится не просто мудрость, но нам дана истина, которая дана нам самим Господом Богом. Эта истина лежит в основании всей жизни, как нашей, так и тех людей, которые жили в те времена. Современные проповедники, богословы и пастыри Церкви передают нам толкование Библии, толкование Священного Писания, то, что было открыто Духом Святым.

Книга Библия, Ветхий Завет и Новый Завет в целом или частью переведена более чем на 400 языков мира. Первые переводы Библии на арамейский язык были датированы 5 – 4 веков до Рождества Христова. Русская Библия на славянском языке впервые появилась в 9 веке. Текст Библии был переведен святыми Кириллом и Мефодием.

От Астерикс:*Извините, ссылку на источник потеряла.*

----------


## Banderlogen

> Всего Ветхий Завет состоит из 39 книг, написанных на еврейском языке, в разное время, разными людьми.


В иудаизме и протестантизме - 39 книг
В католичестве - 45 книг
В православии - 50 книг

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, спасибо, что поправил, а то у меня сомнения были, разные же сайты, вдруг не православный? Так и вышло...(( Я вообще-то в этом ничего не понимаю, тему хочу поддержать.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Друзья, вы оба правы. Но, если мы уж говорим о книгах Библии, непосредственно вдохновлённых Самим Богом, по тут, я думаю, ближе к истине мнение* Asteriks.*
И  вот почему: различают *канонические*  и _неканонические_  книги Библии.
*Библейский канон* —это совокупность книг Библии, признаваемых церковью *богодухновенными*. Книги, входящие в библейский канон составляют в христианстве Священное Писание.  Авторство  канонических книг принадлежит Богу и они служат первоисточниками и нормами веры. Неканонические писания также могут быть полезны, но не более того, ибо их авторы- человеки, неизбежно привнесшие туда свою, человеческую, мудрость.
Таким образом,на пример, православная Библия включает в себя *39* *канонических* и *11* * неканонических* книг Библии.

Ниже предлагаю вам статью,  взятую с сайта Российского Библейского Общества:
*О КАНОНИЧЕСКИХ И НЕКАНОНИЧЕСКИХ КНИГАХ 
ВЕТХОГО ЗАВЕТА* 




> Книги Ветхого Завета - Священное Писание древнего Израиля - создавались на протяжении более чем тысячи лет, начиная со второй половины II тысячелетия до Р. Х. Они были написаны на древнееврейском языке, за исключением отдельных частей книг Даниила и Ездры, где используется арамейский (разговорный язык евреев в последние века до Р. Х. - первые века по Р. Х.). Еврейская традиция подразделяет Священное Писание на три отдела: Закон, Пророки и Писания. Закон - это пять книг Моисея: Бытие, Исход, Левит, Числа и Второзаконие. К пророческим в еврейской Библии относятся книги Иисуса Навина, Судей, 1 и 2 Самуила (в греческом, славянском и русском переводах это 1 и 2 книги Царств), 1 и 2 Царей (3 и 4 книги Царств), Исаии, Иеремии, Иезекииля и двенадцати малых пророков (Осии, Иоиля, Амоса, Авдия, Ионы, Михея, Наума, Аввакума, Софонии, Аггея, Захарии и Малахии). В число Писаний входят Иов, Псалмы, Притчи, Екклеcиаст, Песнь Песней, Плач Иеремии, Руфь, Есфирь, Даниил, Ездра, Неемия и две книги Хроник (1 и 2 Паралипоменон). 
> В III-II вв. до Р. Х. еврейская Библия была переведена на греческий язык. Предание, восходящее к «Письму Аристея», гласит, что переводчиками были 70 (или 72) мудреца-толковника, отсюда происходит общепринятое название этого перевода - перевод Семидесяти или, по-латыни, Септуагинта. Впоследствии в состав Септуагинты вошли еще несколько книг: Иудифь, Товит, Премудрость Соломона, Премудрость Иисуса сына Сирахова, Послание Иеремии, книга Варуха, Маккавейские книги и книга Ездры, отличная от одноименной книги еврейского канона. Некоторые из них (например, книга Иисуса, сына Сирахова) были переводами с еврейского, другие написаны евреями эллинистической эпохи на греческом языке. 
> Хотя в дошедших до нас рукописях Септуагинты книги, отсутствующие в еврейской Библии, никак не выделены, многие Отцы и учители древней Церкви проводили четкую границу между каноническими книгами Ветхого Завета (которые через посредство 70 толковников восходят к Св. Писанию древнего Израиля) и последующими добавлениями к переводу Семидесяти. Перечни канонических книг Ветхого Завета, приведенные в творениях Мелитона, еп. Сардского (II в.), Евсевия Кесарийского, св. Кирилла Иерусалимского, св. Афанасия Александрийского, св. Григория Богослова, св. Епифания, еп. Кипрского (IV в.), практически совпадают друг с другом и еврейской Библией. Различия - если не считать порядка следования книг - касаются лишь статуса книга Есфири (в части списков она не отнесена к числу канонических) и состава книга Иеремии (в части списков к ней присоединены, помимо Плача Иеремии, Послание Иеремии и книга Варуха). Лаодикийский собор (ок. 360 г.) утвердил список канонических книг Ветхого Завета в составе, тождественном еврейской Библии (однако книга пророка Иеремии включает в себя также Плач, Послание Иеремии и книга Варуха). 
> Некоторые из Отцов древней Церкви (например, св. Кирилл Иерусалимский в Четвертом огласительном поучении) ограничивали состав Ветхого Завета одними лишь каноническими книгами. Иная точка зрения представлена св. Афанасием Александрийским в Тридцать девятом Пасхальном послании: канонические книги «суть источники спасения, чьи словеса дают жизнь жаждущим», в то время как неканонические книги Ветхого Завета «предназначены для чтения тем, кто желает приступить к оглашению и изучению благочестия». 
> На Западе, во многом благодаря авторитету блаж. Августина, а также решениям Римского (382 г.) и Карфагенского (397 г.) соборов, книги Товита, Иудифи, Премудрости Соломоновой, Премудрости Иисуса, сына Сирахова, Первая и Вторая книги Маккавейские и книга Варуха (в состав которой включено Послание Иеремии) получили канонический статус. Впоследствии в католической традиции за этими книгами закрепилось наименование второканонических. 
> Константинопольский собор 1642 г. принял решение, по сути дела, совпадающее с мнением св. Афанасия Александрийского: спорные книги Ветхого Завета «не являются каноническими», но «почитаются добрыми и благочестивыми». 
> Список неканонических книг Ветхого Завета, принятых греческими Православными Церквами, отличается от Славянской Библии и Синодального перевода: он содержит 4-ю Маккавейскую книгу, но не включает в себя 3-й книги Ездры (написанная первоначально на греческом языке, 3 книга Ездры дошла до нас только в латинском переводе; с латинского были сделаны славянский и русский переводы).





_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 30.11.2009 в 21:11_
*Синайский кодекс выложен в ИНТЕРНЕТ*

*Синайский Кодекс* - одна из величайших книг в истории человечества. Рукопись, возраст которой более 1600 лет, представляет собой христианскую Библию на греческом языке, включающую полный текст Нового Завета.
Этот испещренный огромным количеством замечаний античный манускрипт оказал огромное влияние на всю библиистику.  На сегодняшний день его можно считать наиболее полной версией христианской Библии.  Это поистине монумент истории Книги.
*www.codexsinaiticus.org
*

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 02.12.2009 в 16:45_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Albrecht Durer - Adam_and_Eve - 1504

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Хуго ван дер Гус Грехопадение, около 1470

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Обратите внимание - зверей полевых. Так что каким был змей до грехопадения, это ещё вопрос.

Я правильно пониманию, на второй картинке то же же змей за деревцем? Хотя, возможно что и нет.

----------


## Sanych

Вот есть такая фраза, вроде как из Нового Завета.

Увидели ученики Христа безного. Спросили Христа: "Почему у него нет ног?".
"Если бы у него были ноги – огнем и мечем прошел бы он всю землю" был ответ Иисуса.

Что-то слышал я такие разговоры буд-то нет такого в Евангелии. Я не читал никаких самодельных или самописных текстов. Но на сколько я помню, там всё же было такое.

Меня интересует, есть ли всё таки эта цитата в правильном Нового Завета или нет.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Обратите внимание - зверей полевых. Так что каким был змей до грехопадения, это ещё вопрос.
> 
> Я правильно пониманию, на второй картинке то же же змей за деревцем? Хотя, возможно что и нет.



Вырядили кому-нибудь  теперь доподлинно известно,каким-же реально был этот змей. И в доказательство сему-  три изображения, отражающие представления об этом зловреде разными людьми в разные эпохи (безусловно, тут выделяется оригинальный змей с картины голландца Хуго ван дер Гуса). Но на самом деле,существует множество околобиблейских преданий и рассказов, описывающих змея. Но, я думаю, это не так уж и важно. Важнее понять, как и почему ничтожная, в сравнении с человеком, тварь смогла обмануть и погубить нас. Я думаю, люди порой более смотрят на внешнее и это мешает им понимать суть происходящего с ними, как вы считаете?

----------


## Sanych

А на предыдущий пост есть точный ответ??

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> А на предыдущий пост есть точный ответ??


Да. В канонических Евангелиях означенного  отрывка или подобного ему эпизода нету. За то на православных сайтах эта легенда присутствует, правда, без ссылки на источник. Скорее всего, это часть православного предания, к богодухновенному Слову, однако, отношения не имеющая...

----------


## Sanych

Странно, но мне кажется я точно сам читал это в Евангелии
Может забыл что со временем.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Возможно, для всех нас это явится  поводом ещё раз перечитать их.

----------


## Sanych

> Возможно, для всех нас это явится поводом ещё раз перечитать их.


Логично.

----------


## vova230

Православные иконы.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_vova230 добавил 07.12.2009 в 19:31_
Прокоментировать здесь нечего, смотрите сами.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

* Немного об иконах.*

*Ико́на* (от ср.-греч. εἰκόνα «рисунок», «икона»; тж. др.-греч. εἰκών «образ», «изображение») — в христианстве (главным образом, в православии, католицизме и древневосточных церквях) изображение лиц или событий священной или церковной истории, являющееся предметом почитания, у православных и католиков закреплённого догматом Седьмого Вселенского собора 787 года.
Протестанты считают, что десять заповедей *(Исх. 20:4)* запрещают использование образов для поклонения: «Не делай себе кумира и никакого изображения того, что на небе вверху, и что на земле внизу, и что в воде ниже земли». В *Книге Левит (26:1)* записано: «Не делайте себе кумиров и изваяний, и столбов не ставьте у себя, и камней с изображениями не кладите на земле вашей, чтобы кланяться перед ними; ибо Я Господь Бог ваш». Во *Второзаконии (4:15-16)* Господь говорит: «Твердо держите в душах ваших, что вы не видели никакого образа в тот день, когда говорил к вам Господь на (горе) Хорифе из среды огня, дабы вы не развратились и не сделали себе изваяний, изображений какого-либо кумира...». Поэтому протестанты не используют образов для поклонения из опасения, что некоторые люди могут поклоняться этим образам вместо Бога.

*Отношение к иконам в народе
*
Среди народа почитание икон может принимать форму идолопоклонства, когда поклоняются самой иконе, а не тому, что на ней изображено. Иконе приписываются магические свойства. Подобное отношение, несовместимое с догматом об иконопочитании, систематически критикуется православными богословами.
На Руси такое представление об иконах известно издревле, при этом большое влияние оказало прежнее язычество. Иконам молились, приносили жертвы (например, восковые свечи, в которые залепливались деньги), ждали от них милостей. В XIII—XVI вв. русские молились только перед иконой, другие способы молитвы были им непонятны. При этом молиться чужой иконе означало посягать на чужую благодать, так что даже в храмах каждый молился перед своей иконой, и иностранцы, описывая русские храмы, отмечали необычную картину собрания лиц, обращенных в разные стороны.
Русские того времени часто называли икону «богом» и относились к ней как к живому существу. Супруги, чтобы не оскорблять божество, завешивали иконы полотенцем на время совершения полового акта.
С большим энтузиазмом принимались в народе сообщения о чудотворных иконах.

----------


## Asteriks

Давайте ещё про змея поговорим. Так до конца и не представляю я картинку. Как он выглядел изначально? Можно картину на блог утащу, Зёбра? Может там умники найдутся, дадут ответ? А то Гугл у меня отдыхает.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот такая постина про Змея получилась у меня. С блога притащила сюда, а картинку наоборот туда)


Грехопадение.

Задаю себе вопрос, как дилетант в вопросах религии: кто был Змей-искуситель? И почему он согласился помочь Сатане искусить Еву? Каковы были его мотивы? Какую выгоду для себя искал?

В нашем представлении Змей-искуситель - это пресмыкающееся, обвивающее ствол древа в Эдемском саду и шепчущее Еве на ушко: “Отведай яблочка!” Как современная змея. А есть мнение, что Змей - это не существо из плоти, а воплощение греха как такового. Но Библия говорит другое. Был он тварь полевая.

На самом деле Змей имел конечности, которых лишился после грехопадения человека. Человек в наказание был лишён бессмертия. Женщина должна была в в муках рожать детей. Но самое страшное наказание для человека, на мой взгляд, заключается в том, что младенец, только появившийся на свет, уже грешен.

Змей же был наказан тем, что всю жизнь было предначертано ему пресмыкаться. Превратил его Господь в гада ползучего.

Вначале мне казалось, что слишком малое наказание получил Змей. Виноват-то был он! Если бы не Змей, может и не пришла бы Еве мысль отведать запретный плод. Но! Человек был предупреждён о запретном плоде, знал о возможных последствиях. И всё же не устоял. Человек был создан вершиной творенья, по подобию отца своего. Но проявил слабость.  Вот в чём его вина. Нужно было сопротивляться. Он  обязан был быть умнее Змея.

И всё же насколько страшен в глазах Создателя грех непослушания!

Вернёмся к внешнему облику Змея.

Вот как Вы себе Змея-искусителя представляете? Явно не так, как он изображён на картине известного художника. Мне, не читавшей Библии, хотелось бы узнать описание этого самого Искусителя, подосланного к Еве Сатаной. То, что был он самым умным и хитрым среди всех тварей полевых, мне известно. И сомнений нет. Ведь и сейчас во многих культурах змея считается символом мудрости.

Может, создал его господь наподобие Змея-Горыныча? Помните, в сказках: Змей Горыныч удумал жениться на Василисе Прекрасной. Значит, были у него конечности. И органы соответствующие должны были быть.

----------


## Vanya

Скажите, товарищи христиане, а ничего страшного, что по историческим документам, царь Ирод умер за четыре года до рождения мессии?

И ещё такой вопрос: каково было население Вифлиема ~2000 лет тому назад?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Скажите, товарищи христиане, а ничего страшного, что по историческим документам, царь Ирод умер за четыре года до рождения мессии?
> 
> И ещё такой вопрос: каково было население Вифлиема ~2000 лет тому назад?


Я уже не раз говорил, что Библия не является учебником истории или социологии и не надо искать в ней того, чего в ней нет. Так, Библия не содержит и прямых указаний на дату рождения Господа Иисуса. По косвенным же данным дата рождения Иисуса Христа определяется весьма приблизительно. Самым ранним обычно называется 12 год до н. э. (год прохождения кометы Галлея, которая, по некоторым предположениям, могла быть т. н. Вифлеемской звездой), а самым поздним — 4 год до н. э. (год смерти Ирода Великого).

----------


## Vanya

Хорошо. Кроме людей, писавших Библию, были люди, писавшие историю. 

Зная, что вам всё равно ничего не вразумишь, даю ссылку: 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Все возражения по поводу этой книги приму только после того, как вы её прочтёте и проанализируете, сравнив с Евангелиями от Луки и от Матфея

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Говорят, сатана- это обезьяна Бога… Знаете, знакомы мне произведения Лео Таксиля и в домашней библиотеке они у меня имеются. Прочёл я их перый раз годков так двадцать таму назад и убежденным атеистом не стал, как видите. Скорее наоборот. 
Я бы сказал, невысокого качества литература. Масса фактических ошибок, неуместная ирония и безаппеляционность (возможно, скрывающие какую-то неудовлетворенность или личные обиды). Написано агрессивно иронично, бесцеремонно и не убедительно...
Впечатление , в общем, отрицательное.
Да и юморок у Таксиля, мягко скажем, изяществом не отличается. 
Он иронизирует, ехидничает и откровенно издевается. Но при этом чувствуется горечь его глубокого разочарования в религии, которую он и пытается скрыть за желанием посмеяться.
Забавно, что  в своих нападках на Библию её «критики» с  маниакальным  упорством из года в год апеллируют именно к этому автору и его «творениям», черпая свою аргументацию из этого более чем сомнительного источника.

----------


## Vanya

спасибо за ответ, ZYOBRA-70. 



> Я бы сказал, невысокого качества литература


Впринципе это я и ожидал услышать

----------


## Banderlogen

> Масса фактических ошибок


Можно пример?

"Аргументы" автор мудак, потому неправ совсем не убедительны.

----------


## Vanya

> Можно пример?
> "Аргументы" автор мудак, потому неправ совсем не убедительны.


а автор мудак  и мы мудаки, ибо не уверовали и на слово не поверили всему, что пишут в священных книгах 

и вообще, в таком случае книги Таксиля такие же сомнительные как и Евангелия, авторы которых, к слову, не всегда сходятся во мнениях между собой

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Можно пример?
> 
> "Аргументы" автор мудак, потому неправ совсем не убедительны.


Пожалуста:
«Автор блестяще высасывает из пальца мифы о Библии, которые затем блестяще же разбивает.
*Вот – Таксиль:*
“Слово «элохим» буквально означает «боги». Довольно странно, что Библия называет так совершенно одинокого господина.”
*А вот – «Закон Божий», библиотека издательства «Ковчег», рецензент священник Максим Козлов:*
«Догмат Троичности – основной догмат христианства…». Чуть дальше «Главные ветхозаветные места, [свидетельствующие о троичности] следующие 
*Быт.1.26*_" И сказал Бог: сотворим человека…»_
То есть, эта странная, на взгляд Таксиля оговорка, во-первых христианами не замалчивается, а во-вторых, даже и используется как обоснование одного из важнейших догматов.
Может, это христиане спохватились после входа книги Таксиля? Но нет, вот «Толковая Библия» Лопухина, жившего практически одновременно с Таксилем, «Бытие», гл. 26 (глава у Лопухина, а не в Библии). Говорит то же самое, ссылается на св. Отцов, то есть на еще раньше.
*Вот – Таксиль.*
«Согласно давним представлениям, небеса – это нечто массивное, твердое, откуда и самое название «твердь». Существовало убеждение, что по ту сторону этой тверди имеется громадный водоем, которому небо служит днищем. Теперь всякий грамотный человек знает, что дождь есть вода, испарившаяся с земли. Водяной пар, сгущаясь, образует облака, из которых влага и выпадает в виде осадков на земную поверхность. Но некогда думали, что дождь – это вода, стекающая из верхнего водоема через люки, специально для этого приспособленные.
Это мнение, ныне вызывающее только ироническое сожаление, держалось очень долго.
Его разделяли все ученые-богословы первых веков христианства.»
*А вот – Лопухин.*
«Твердь — буквально с подлинника «распростертие», «покрышка», ибо таковой евреи представляли себе небесную атмосферу, окружающую земной шар, как это особенно ярко выражено в известных словах Псалмопевца: «простираешь небеса, как шатер» (ссылки). Эта твердь или атмосферическая оболочка земли, по общ***блейскому воззрению, считается местом рождения всяких ветров и бурь, равно как и всевозможных атмосферических осадков и перемен погоды (масса ссылок)»
*А вот – Дамаскин,* «Точное изложение православной веры».
*«Бог назвал небом и твердь (Быт. 1, 8)*, (…) Божественный Василий, по наставлению Св. Писания, говорит, что естество этого неба тонко, как дым.» Чуть дальше: «Небо гораздо более земли, но не следует допытываться того, какова сущность неба, ибо она нам неизвестна.».
То есть откуда Таксиль взял водоем, люки, твердое и массивное – совершенно непонятно.
*И те де, и те пе.*
С этой твердью вообще прикол. Время от времени встречал анекдот из истории науки, что, якобы, какое-то научное общество (чуть ли не французское) запретило принимать сообщения о метеоритах потому, что «небесной тверди не существует, а следовательно, камни с нее падать не могут». _И эти люди запрещают нам ковырять в носу!!! (с)._
*Резюме.* В первых же абзацах автор совершает массу фактических ошибок в изложении позиции своих оппонентов. 
Может быть, автор просто не знал, о чем пишет? Тогда всего лишь следует признать, что книги Таксиля написаны неграмотным человеком для неграмотных людей. <…>
Однако манера изложения (да и биография автора) говорит о другом (особенно это характерно для второй "забавной" книги). Автор излагает содержание той или иной священной книги, довольно близко к тексту, но при этом стебается, потирает ладошки, хихикает, подмигивает читателю, похлопывает его по плечу и как бы говорит ему «ну мы-то с тобой реальные пацаны, мы-то не верим в то, что ОНИ нам пытаются впарить». Во второй книге (забавное Евангелие) вообще для того, чтобы прорваться к утверждению, с которым вообще можно согласиться или оспорить, нужно перелопатить уйму текста. А то, что найдешь, на поверку оказывается пустышкой. 
Вот, казалось бы, не согласен с Библией – отойди в сторону, займись своим делом. Как в том анекдоте, где Вовочка отказывается показывать фигу в потолок – потому, что если Бога нет – то зачем показывать. Но нет, манера изложения говорит о глубоко личном отношении, характерном для человека, которому не все равно, существует Библия или нет, но почему-то очень надо, чтобы она была неправа. 
А может быть, дело в том, что время Таксиля было для католической церкви примерно тем же, чем время перестройки – для СССР, и это был для него такой ритуальных ход, вроде сжигания партбилета. Может, он еще и не сразу решил, с кем ему выгодней оставаться.<…>
Таким образом, книга очень понравится любителям показывать фигу в потолок. 
Некоторое время назад, когда Библия в России распространялась с большим трудом, книга также была полезна самостоятельно мыслящим людям, пытающимся понять, что же такого написано в Библии, что ее запрещают. 
Сейчас имеет чисто историческую ценность.
В настоящее время самостоятельно мыслящим людям книги Таксиля бесполезны.»

Определение  "мудак" в данном случае не совсем уместно. Я бы сказал- "не компетентен".

----------


## Banderlogen

*ZYOBRA-70*, а что-нибудь своими словами можно? Все-таки книга в домашней библиотеке есть, забавная... 
К приведенному же комментарию:
Если сотни людей веками будут истолковывать книгу Таксиля, то они объяснят, что он имел ввиду и почему это так. 
Хотя тут и так ясно.
Вот насчет "элохим", например, то есть "богИ". Бог во множественном числе. И неважно здесь, что он триедин. 
Пример: допустим, что в коробке 3 и только 3 конфеты. Если кто-то скажет "коробки", то при мы можем предположить, что мы имеем или 6, или 9, или 12.. и так далее конфет. Но никому не придет в голову называть коробкамИ 1 коробку, и неважно что в этой одной коробке 3 конфеты. Мысль ясна? 

И про твердь тоже можно придумать. Если очень надо, то могу. 
Хотя он просто-напросто рассказал о представлениях древних.




> Определение "мудак" в данномслучае не совсем уместно. Я бы сказал- "не компетентен"


Ну такую мелочь можно было простить и не комментировать, не лингвисты все ж  
Хотя тоже можно поспорть: "не компетентен", но пишет, то есть занимается тем, чем не следовало бы -> мудак.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> *ZYOBRA-70*, а что-нибудь своими словами можно? Все-таки книга в домашней библиотеке есть, забавная...


Размышляя  об этой книге и её авторе,  все  время  вспоминаю  незабвенный диалог  Михаила  Александровича  Берлиоза с поэтом Иванушкой Бездомным, произошедший однажды весною, в Москве, на Патриарших прудах: 
«     Речь эта,  как впоследствии узнали, шла об Иисусе Христе. Дело
в том,  что редактор заказал поэту для очередной  книжки  журнала
большую антирелигиозную поэму. Эту поэму Иван Николаевич сочинил,
и в очень короткий срок,  но, к сожалению, ею редактора нисколько
не удовлетворил. Очертил Бездомный главное действующее лицо своей
поэмы, то есть Иисуса, очень черными красками, и тем не менее всю
поэму приходилось,  по мнению редактора, писать заново. И вот те-
перь редактор читал поэту нечто вроде лекции  об  Иисусе,  с  тем
чтобы  подчеркнуть  основную  ошибку поэта.  Трудно сказать,  что
именно подвело Ивана Николаевича - изобразительная  ли  сила  его
таланта или полное незнакомство с вопросом,  по которому он соби-
рался писать, - но Иисус в его изображении получился ну совершен-
но как живой,  хотя и не привлекающий к себе персонаж. Берлиоз же
хотел доказать поэту, что главное не в том, каков был Иисус, плох
ли,  хорош ли,  а в том, что Иисуса-то этого, как личности, вовсе
не существовало на свете и что все рассказы о нем -  простые  вы-
думки, самый обыкновенный миф.»

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Христианские представления об учении о троичности Бога* 
По учению церкви, Бог, единый в трех лицах, является бестелесным невидимый духом (Ин.4:24), живым (Иер.10; 1Фес.1:9), вечным (Пс.89:3; Исх.40:28; Рим.14:25), вездесущим (Пс.138:7-12; Деян.17:27) и всеблагим (Мф.19:17; Пс.24:8). Его невозможно видеть, поскольку Бог не имеет в себе такого, из чего состоит видимый мир.




> «Бог есть свет, и нет в Нем никакой тьмы»  (Ин.1:5). Бог Отец не рождается и не исходит от другого Лица; Сын Божий предвечно рождается от Бога Отца; Дух Святый предвечно исходит от Бога Отца**)*. Все три Лица по существу и свойствам совершенно равны между собой. Христос – Единородный Сын Божий, рожден «прежде всех век», «свет от света», вечно с Отцом, «единосущен Отцу». Всегда был и есть Сын, как и Святой Дух, Через Сына все сотворено: «Им же вся быша», «и без Него ничтоже бысть, еже бысть» (Ин.1:3. Бог-Отец все творит Словом, т.е. Единородным Сыном Своим, при воздействии Духа Святого: «В начале было Слово, и Слово было у Бога, и Слово было Бог»  (Ин.1:1). Отец никогда не был без Сына и Духа Святого: «Прежде нежели был Авраам, Я есмь»  (Ин.8:58).
> Несмотря на общую природу всех Лиц Святой Троицы и Их равноценность («равночестность и сопрестольность»), акты предвечных рождения (Сына) и исхождения (Святого Духа) непостижимым образом различаются между собой. Все Лица нераздельной Троицы находятся в идеальной (абсолютной и самодостаточной) взаимной любви — «Бог есть любовь» (1Ин.4:8). Рождение Сына и исхождение Духа признаются вечными, но добровольными свойствами божественного естества, в отличие от того, как Бог из ничего (не из Своей Природы) сотворил бесчисленный ангельский мир (невидимый) и материальный мир (видимый нами) по своей благой воле (по своей любви), хотя мог бы и не творить ничего (к этому Его ничего не принуждало). Православный богослов Владимир Лосский высказывается, что не абстрактная Божественная природа (вынуждено) производит в себе три Лица, а наоборот: Три сверхъестественные Личности (свободно) задают абсолютные свойства общему своему Божественному естеству. Все лица Божественного существа пребывают неслитно, нераздельно, неразлучно, неизменно. Трёх-личного Бога недопустимо представлять ни как трёхглавого (так как одна голова не может рождать другую и изводить третью), ни как трёхчастного (преподобный Андрей Критский в своём каноне называет Троицу простой (несоставной)).
> Иоанн Дамаскин так описывает сущность Триединого Бога:
> «Как огонь и происходящий от него свет существуют вместе, – не прежде бывает огонь, а потом уже свет, но огонь и свет вместе, – и как свет всегда рождается от огня и всегда в нем пребывает и отнюдь от него не отделяется: так рождается и Сын от Отца, никак не отделяясь от Него».
> В христианстве Бог соединен со своим творением: «В тот день узнаете вы, что Я в Отце Моем, и вы во Мне, и Я в вас»  (Ин.14:20)), «Я есмь истинная виноградная Лоза, а Отец Мой – Виноградарь; Всякую у Меня ветвь, не приносящую плода, Он отсекает; и всякую, приносящую плод, очищает, чтобы более принесла плода. Пребудьте во Мне, и Я в вас»  (Ин.15:4-6)). На основе этих евангельских стихов Григорий Палама делает вывод, что «Бог есть и называется природой всего сущего, ибо Ему все причастно и существует в силу этой причастности»..
> Христианство возвещает, что Троица совершенно непостижима не только для людей, но даже для самых высших ангелов. Поэтому Троицу познавать возможно только с помощью Божией.
> С полною определенностью учение о троичном Боге дано лишь в Новом Завете, но зачатки его, христианские теологи находят в ветхозаветном откровении. В частности фраза из книги Иисуса Навина «Бог богов Господь, Бог богов Господь» (Нав.22:22) интерпретируется, как подтверждение триединой сущности Бога.
> Указания на причастность Христа и Святого Духа к божественной природе христиане видят в учении об Ангеле Иеговы (Быт.16:7 сл.; Быт.22:17, Быт.22:12; Быт.31:11 сл.; Исх.3:2 сл.; Исх.63:8), ангеле Завета (Мал.3:1), имени Божием, обитающем в храме (3Цар.8:29; 3Цар.9:3; 4Цар.21:4), славе Божией, наполняющей храм (3Цар.8:11; Ис.6:1) и в особенности о Духе Божием, исходящим от Бога, наконец, о Самом Мессии (Ис.48:16; Ис.61:1; Зах.7:12).
> Троичность Бога в Ветхом Завете видят и в других выражениях, например, в формуле священнического благословения (Чис.6:24), в Трисвятом, Серафимской песни (Ис.6:3), в множественном Элохим (ивр. אלוהים‎, букв. «боги») и Адонай (субституция древнееврейского Тетраграмматона) переводится в Синодальном переводе как Господь, хотя буквально значит Судьи), а равно и в тех местах, где Бог представляется говорящим о Себе во множественном числе.
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

19 Ибо, что можно знать о Боге, явно для них, потому что Бог явил им. 20 Ибо невидимое Его, вечная сила Его и Божество, от создания мира через рассматривание творений видимы, так что они безответны. 21 Но как они, познав Бога, не прославили Его, как Бога, и не возблагодарили, но осуетились в умствованиях своих, и омрачилось несмысленное их сердце; 22 называя себя мудрыми, обезумели, 23 и славу нетленного Бога изменили в образ, подобный тленному человеку, и птицам, и четвероногим, и пресмыкающимся, — 24 то и предал их Бог в похотях сердец их нечистоте, так что они сквернили сами свои тела.
25 Они заменили истину Божию ложью, и поклонялись, и служили твари вместо Творца, Который благословен вовеки, аминь. 26 Потому предал их Бог постыдным страстям: женщины их заменили естественное употребление противоестественным; 27 подобно и мужчины, оставив естественное употребление женского пола, разжигались похотью друг на друга, мужчины на мужчинах делая срам и получая в самих себе должное возмездие за свое заблуждение.
Рим

Это о ком такое?

----------


## Alexanderr

> Ибо, что можно знать о Боге, явно для них
> Это о ком такое?


Это может быть и про вас. Это про людей, называющих себя верующими, но не славящими Его, не служащие Ему, не верующие Божьему слову, поступающие по своим похотям, а истину отвергшие. За это и наказаны или будут наказаны ещё.

----------


## Alexanderr

> *ZYOBRA-70*, 
> Вот насчет "элохим", например, то есть "богИ". Бог во множественном числе.


Иисус отвечал им: не написано ли в законе вашем:"Я сказал: вы боги" ?
Если Он назвал богами тех, к которым было слово Божие, и не может нарушиться Писание... Иоанна 10:34-35.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Это о ком такое?


Задавшись этим вопросом,я нашел ответ на него там же, в "*ПОСЛАНИИ АПОСТОЛА ПАВЛА К РИМЛЯНАМ"*,но несколько выше приведенного отрывка:
*"18 Ибо открывается гнев Божий с неба на всякое нечестие и неправду человеков, подавляющих истину неправдою." Рим.1:18*
Очевидно, что ниже апостол говорит о людях, познавших истину того, что Бог есть, но, тем не менее, отказавшихся от истинного Бога и создавших себе ложных богов.
Здесь,на мой взгляд, интересно то, что Бог изначально открыл Свои качества и Свой характер через Своё творение. Ведь и сама цель творения - явить Его! Таким образом люди разных поколений, культур и народов всегда имели равный доступ к истине о бытии Бога.
 Тем не менее, даже осознавая  Божье присутствие, люди отвергают Его явный призыв служить Ему.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Banderlogen

> Это может быть и про вас. Это про людей, называющих себя верующими, но не славящими Его, не служащие Ему, не верующие Божьему слову, поступающие по своим похотям, а истину отвергшие. За это и наказаны или будут наказаны ещё.


Да? Ну раз написано о них



> 27 подобно и мужчины, оставив естественное употребление женского пола, разжигались похотью друг на друга, мужчины на мужчинах делая срам и


то все они, извините, как бы помягче, гомосексуалисты.

и



> людях, познавших истину того, что Бог есть, но, тем не менее, отказавшихся от истинного Бога и создавших себе ложных богов


тоже такие.




> Иисус отвечал им: не написано ли в законе вашем:"Я сказал: вы боги" ?
> Если Он назвал богами тех, к которым было слово Божие, и не может нарушиться Писание... Иоанна 10:34-35.


Очевидно, что это вообще не в тему комментарий.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Очевидно, что это вообще не в тему комментарий.


Почему не в тему? Боги - во множественном числе.
_-Вселюсь в них и буду ходить в них и буду их Богом..._

----------


## Alexanderr

> то все они, извините, как бы помягче, гомосексуалисты.


 Они не всегда ими были. Они, веря в Бога, в Творца всего, не славили Его и не благодарили и осуетились и стали поклоняться и служить идолам и за это Бог предал их постыдным страстям. Я, говоря о том, что это может быть сказано и о вас, имел в виду то, что если вы, веря в Бога и зная о Нём, не будете благодарить и славить Его, то то что произошло с ними, может случиться и с вами. Слышал я об одном старом служителе, который всю жизнь говорил о том, что вот он никогда не был виновен в грехе блуда и закончилось это тем, что его посадили в тюрьму за то, что он стал приставать к своей верующей секретарше, хотя он, как мужчина, был уже неспособен что то сделать. А дело в том, что он стал гордиться тем, что он не грешил этим грехом и осуждал других. А служить идолам, это не обязательно кланяться перед статуей. Идолы могут быть в сердце, а в сердце должен быть Бог.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Почему не в тему? Боги - во множественном числе.[/I]


Потому что не к тому месту комментарий.

Элохим



> Библия называет так совершенно одинокого господина


А в вашей цитате говорится не об "одиноком господине".




> Они не всегда ими были.


Были, не были... Есть.

"Не славишь бога? Почему? Потому что педераст!" Вот и все объяснения.

----------


## Alexanderr

> "Не славишь бога? Почему? Потому что педераст!" Вот и все объяснения.


 Если слова Божьи извращают, то мне неудивительно что и мои тоже...
А выражаясь вашими словами смысл моего высказывания примерно такой - 
-Педераст? А почему ? А потому что не славил Бога, хотя знал что Он есть .

----------


## Alexanderr

> А в вашей цитате говорится не об "одиноком господине".


 Пришёл к миссионеру коренной житель Африки и спросил его, как он ему объяснит, что в Библии написано о Одном Боге и в тоже время и Трёх( Отец, Сын и Дух Святой). Тот ему ответил так:
 - Для жены я - муж,
 - Для сына я - отец, 
 - Для вас - проповедник. Называют меня одного по разному, но это всё обо мне одном, а не о трёх человеках.

----------


## Alexanderr

> *ZYOBRA-70*,
> Вот насчет "элохим", например, то есть "богИ". Бог во множественном числе.


Ещё в книге Бытие в 3 главе есть такой текст - 
_ И сказал Господь Бог: вот, Адам стал как один из Нас, ..._
 И это всё о Единном Боге. А Единый можно понимать и как Один и как Трое, но как Один, потому что Един.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Если слова Божьи извращают, то мне неудивительно что и мои тоже...


Не понимаю, как так вы извратили в уме мое высказывание, что приписали ему характеристику извращения вашего?




> А выражаясь вашими словами смысл моего высказывания примерно такой - 
> -Педераст? А почему ? А потому что не славил Бога, хотя знал что Он есть .


Кстати, вовсе не обязательно сейчас считать геями этих людей. В послании римлянам рассказ ведется в прошедшем времени. Значит нет необходимости переносить это свойство на теперешнее время. 

Про "элохима" предлагаю перестать писать, а просто вникнуть в смысл предыдущих сообщений. И таки да, я понимаю почему он триедин и все такое. Но смысл сказанного мной ранее не теряется.

----------


## Alexanderr

> Кстати, вовсе не обязательно сейчас считать геями этих людей. В послании римлянам рассказ ведется в прошедшем времени. Значит нет необходимости переносить это свойство на теперешнее время.


Посмотри 32 стих 1 главы: Они знают праведный суд Божий, что делающие такие дела достойны смерти; однако не только их делают, но и делающих одобряют. Время настоящее, а не прошедшее. Да и к тому же, Бог - не есть Бог мёртвых, ибо у Него все живы. Выше конечно, пишется о людях, которых нет уже с нами, но таких, как они и сейчас много. К ним я вас не отношу, но написал для того, чтобы имели страх Божий и чтобы с вами не случилось того, что случилось с ними.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Это может быть и про вас.





> Я, говоря о том, что это может быть сказано и о вас, имел в виду то, что если





> К ним я вас не отношу, но написал для того, чтобы имели страх


То относите, то пугаете. Как страшно жить.




> Время настоящее, а не прошедшее.


А в другой главе какой-нибудь время будущее. Это мало что меняет, ведь в той говорилось о конкретном случае в прошедшем времени.

----------


## SDS

возможно писано было Высшими Силами на момент ума человеческого, но изрядно
запутано и переврано уже самими человеками в корысти, злобе и невежестве

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Геннадий Никутьев - Деноминации в тюрьме (mp3)*-  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

